# Preisliste



## UniMog (25 August 2009)

Hi

hat jemand eine Preisliste für---------->>>>>>>>>
_VLT AutomationDrive FC 300 von Danfoss_​ 
_noch besser  alle Umrichter der VLT Reihe ????_
_wenn es geht link hier posten oder zB. upload nach www.rapidshare.com und-/ oder mir als PN._​ 
_Da mal einen Listenpreis zu bekommen ist für mich unmöglich.........._
_Danke im vorraus _
_UniMog_​


----------



## UniMog (26 August 2009)

keine Einkäufer hier ??????


----------



## eYe (26 August 2009)

> *Danfoss GmbH, VLT Antriebstechnik:*
> 
> Danfoss GmbH
> _VLT Antriebstechnik_
> ...



Bin mir sicher die schicken dir gerne eine zu?


----------



## UniMog (26 August 2009)

*Wenn das so einfach wäre..... würde ich hier bestimmt nicht fragen.*ROFL**

Offiziell gibt es keinen Listenpreis wie zB. bei Siemens,SEW und andere worauf man dann einen Rabatt bekommt.

Aber Danke für Deinen Versuch mir zu helfen

Gruß


----------



## eYe (26 August 2009)

Hoi UniMog,

habe mal eben versucht dir telefonisch einen Preis zu besorgen, bin aber aufgrund fehlender Angaben kläglich gescheitert 

Was für einen Typ aus der Familie der FC 300 brauchst du denn genau?

- Schutzart?
- Leistung?
- Einbauort?
- etc

Oder am besten gleich die Bestellnummer...

Der Herr Sense von TGI in Hamburg war sehr nett und würde mir sogar die entsprechenden Preise in einer Liste zukommen lassen wenn ich denn wüßte was ich will 

Aber fertige Preislisten ala Siemens und co gibt es wirklich nicht


----------



## UniMog (27 August 2009)

hi

danke für Deine Mühe.... 
Einen Preis habe ich auch bekommen........
Problem ist aber ist der Preis gut ?????
Oder bekommt jeder Depp den gleichen Preis ????
Da man keinen Listenpreis bekommt fehlt einem der Bezugspunkt.... das ist echt eine Scheiss Preispolitik die man da bei Danfoss betreibt.
Das gibt es auch nur in der Antriebstechnik für alle anderen Dinge gibt es auch Listenpreise.....

Man müßte einen Insider kennen der einem die Werkspreise verrät.

Schade eigentlich sind die Umrichter gut aber das ist wirklich ein Grund die nicht zu kaufen.

gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 August 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> hi
> 
> danke für Deine Mühe....
> Einen Preis habe ich auch bekommen........
> ...




das versteh ich nicht. Wenn dir der Umrichter gefällt und der Preis passt (gegenüber anderen Herstellern) dann ist das  doch ok. Dieses ganze Geschacher um Prozente auf irgendwelche Dreckspreislisten geht mir eh auf den Sack!


----------



## UniMog (28 August 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> das versteh ich nicht. Wenn dir der Umrichter gefällt und der Preis passt (gegenüber anderen Herstellern) dann ist das doch ok. Dieses ganze Geschacher um Prozente auf irgendwelche Dreckspreislisten geht mir eh auf den Sack!


 
Umrichter von Danfoss sind wirklich gut..... aber kosten einiges mehr
als Siemens und die sind auch nicht günstig.....

Für mich ist das wirklich eine Scheiss Preispolitik und ein Grund nur wenn 
der Kunde ausdrücklich darauf besteht Umrichter von Danfoss zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------

